

Foursquare Hackathon hosted in Madison, WI this Saturday - mattlea
http://www.snowshoestamp.com/blog/2012/12/join-us-for-a-hackathon-this-saturday/

======
swalsh
Unrelated, but the snow show stamp looks really cool. I love that some
innovative, and real value producing products are coming out of WI. I might
move back home some day.

------
yesimahuman
Looking forward to this. Are there any requirements to use Foursquare, or
certain APIs? Just not sure what kind of ideas to think about.

